# What Heaters Do You Use?



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

So last night i found my reeftank's heater was overheating and really pissing the coral off so i turned it off andd added some ice to get the temp down. I dont know if its the sw or what but ive already lost a stealth before in that tank that just stopped working. I have 3 stealths in fw tanks who are all fine.

So now im looking for a heater besides stealth. I was thinking something along the lines of jager. 25g or water so i dont need that big of a heater so what brands do you guys like. Ive heard good thigns about the rena smart heater but its much to bulky for my taste


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Yea, I have been hearing some bad things about the stealth heaters. I want to try the hydor inline heaters. Jager would be my next choice.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I have Hydor inline heaters on my tanks that don't have Stealth heaters. I really like them, they maintain a constant temp and they help to keep the tank less cluttered.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

All heaters are a disaster waiting to happen IMO. Screw heaters!


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

I use a hydor inline bc my stealth blew up on me and hydor looks better cosmetically because its outside my tank


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Theres no cannister for an inline heater as its my sw tank.

I tried the last heater that i thought broke and i sort of works. It turns on but i doesnt seem to work unless its on full blast.

I just hope most if not all my corals survive as some still look angry


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Are you running a sump?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

petco or marineland heaters work fine... never had any problems...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

there is a sump but i dont really want to have to add it in line to the return as i will probably have to get some adaptors as its some thick fiber reinforced plastic tubing thats alot stronger and thicker then normal cannister tubing.

To DS im in canada and i dont think we have petcos even and stealth is made by marineland


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

*DW no DS but i dont know then because i haven't had any problems. Im sure you can order them online.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Eheim


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> Eheim


 Which eheim are you refering to? Do you mean the jager or a differnt model? Im probably leaning towards the jager right now


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Rena smart heaters are awesome. Shatterproof as well


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Eheim


 Which eheim are you refering to? Do you mean the jager or a differnt model? Im probably leaning towards the jager right now
[/quote]

Eheim heater link

I was skeptical at first, I told myself id never buy another glass heater, but the glass is the same as the laboratory beaker glass. I honestly think you would have to really try hard to break this stuff its solid as a rock.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Well its a sw tank so glass isnt a big deal as long as i don't smash it with a rock. The main reason i got a stealth is becasue they were shatter proof and my reds has previously cracked a heater by hitting it

I know jagers are supposed to be good so i'll probably pick one of them up. A bit pissed no becasue i lost 3 nice heads of frogspawn. I just hope my colt and leathers recover.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a 200watt stealth pro and it stays at 82.2


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

fluval E

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/192114-rate-and-review-fluval-e-series-heaters/


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

Rena SmartHeater hooked up to a Blueline temperature controller - double protection!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I ended up going with a eheim jager. So far its kept the tank conistant but ill see how it does with time.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

im note a huge fan of heaters if my tanks werent in an inclosed room in the basement i wouldnt even have them.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

My wall radiator! 
Keeps the tank at a consistent temp of 25 Celcius in winter. ^_^


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

This is for a sw tank so I deffinitly wated some consitancy in its temperature. Without a heater the tank was about 68F


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeah SW tanks definitely need a stable warm temperature.
Especially if one has inverts and corals.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Alexraptor said:


> Yeah SW tanks definitely need a stable warm temperature.
> Especially if one has inverts and corals.


There's both.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

my water got a little foggy in a matter of hours and it was fine yesterday .
is due to my heater overheating or my water just got dirty?


----------

